# Can I "visit" my fiance for 6 months+?



## peekoos (Jun 24, 2011)

I live in the US and my fiance lives in Canada. We want to get married very soon and start the Spousal Sponsorship paperwork as soon as we can. 

My question is this -- being from the US, I can technically "visit" him for up to 6 months at a time, right? Our plan as of right now is to just pack up what belongings I can fit in the trunk of my car (mainly just clothing and a few kitchen items) and drive across the border sometime in February (he is going to fly down and help me drive). I have saved some money and my fiance is also financially prepared to help support me while I'm "visiting". We want to get married asap and then submit the paperwork as if I'm still in the US (using my address there, which would be my mom's address). If the paperwork hasn't been processed by the 6 month time frame (which I'm sure it won't be), we've read that I can apply for a "vistor extention." Anyone know about that?

So....does anyone see any reason why this wouldn't work?

Also, is there anything in particular we should say/shouldn't say at the border? I would have a valid US address, although no job to return to (unless I say I'm helping my mom with my nephew or something). Should we even mentioned we're engaged? Should I not wear my engagement ring?

Third....if I brought my pets with me, would that cause any problems getting in? I've researched that my pets would need to have current rabies shot verification, and I'm prepared for that.

Thank you for any advice you can give.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

peekoos said:


> I live in the US and my fiance lives in Canada. We want to get married very soon and start the Spousal Sponsorship paperwork as soon as we can.
> 
> My question is this -- being from the US, I can technically "visit" him for up to 6 months at a time, right? Our plan as of right now is to just pack up what belongings I can fit in the trunk of my car (mainly just clothing and a few kitchen items) and drive across the border sometime in February (he is going to fly down and help me drive). I have saved some money and my fiance is also financially prepared to help support me while I'm "visiting". We want to get married asap and then submit the paperwork as if I'm still in the US (using my address there, which would be my mom's address). If the paperwork hasn't been processed by the 6 month time frame (which I'm sure it won't be), we've read that I can apply for a "vistor extention." Anyone know about that?
> 
> ...


The first advice I can give you is "don't tell lies to the Border people". If uncovered you could end up being banned from entering the country....... ever. Just say you're visiting your fiance for up to six months. Your pets and kitchen items might be somewhat of a giveaway though.


----------



## peekoos (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks. My gut feeling was to not make up stories or hide truths from them. I guess as long as I tell them like it is -- I'm visiting him for up to 6 months, then that should help prevent me from having problems entering the country, right?

I'm considering not bringing any kitchen items and just only bringing my clothing and other necessary items. However, I have to bring my pets. Surely people visit for extended periods with their pets, right?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

peekoos said:


> Thanks. My gut feeling was to not make up stories or hide truths from them. I guess as long as I tell them like it is -- I'm visiting him for up to 6 months, then that should help prevent me from having problems entering the country, right?
> 
> I'm considering not bringing any kitchen items and just only bringing my clothing and other necessary items. However, I have to bring my pets. Surely people visit for extended periods with their pets, right?


You should be okay provided, as you already pointed out, that you have all the required medical documentation on them.


----------



## a_lee (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a friend in almost exactly the same situation as you are, except she is from Hong Kong. When she flew in, she told the border she is visiting her boy-friend; and right before the six-month stay expired, she applied for extension and got it.

Eventually they got married and got her Canadian PR without any issue.

The only thing is the border may want to talk to your fiancee just to make sure you are not lying.

Good luck!

alan


----------



## peekoos (Jun 24, 2011)

a_lee said:


> I have a friend in almost exactly the same situation as you are, except she is from Hong Kong. When she flew in, she told the border she is visiting her boy-friend; and right before the six-month stay expired, she applied for extension and got it.
> 
> Eventually they got married and got her Canadian PR without any issue.
> 
> ...


Ooh, thank you. That sounds very hopeful. My fiance will be with me (he will fly to where I live and help me drive -- I live 2500 miles from where he does), so if the border people need to speak with him he will be there with me.

Thanks again for your input! I appreciate it!


----------

